# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  رسوماتنا في مهرجان بادر الى طريق التائبين في الأربعين بالجش

## عفاف الهدى

هادي رسمتي في مهرجان بادر الى طريق لتائبين في الجش 





هدى العفاف صاحبتي واختي هادي رسمتها 



الفراش الفاطمي كمان هادي رسمتها


وش رايكم في رسوماتنا الي عرضت في المرسم الحسيني الي في مهرجان الأربعين بالجش


ونبي منكم تصويت لأجمل رسمة الرسومات موجوده في قسم التغطيات 
واتلاقوها على هالرابط

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/101...84%D8%AC%D8%B4)

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلـمـ يمناااكـمـ ..*

*الرسماااات مرة حلوييين ..*

*الله يعطيييييكـمـ العااااافية ..*

*لا خلا و لا عدم ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله 
الرسومات مرة حلوين
ماشاء عليك عفاف رسامة انتي وصديقتك والفراش
الله يعطيكم العافية يارب ..
موفقين لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله 
رسومات ولائيه حسينيه 
الرسومات حليووين 
الله يوفقكم بحق محمد وآل محمد

موفقين جميعاً لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عواينكم الحلوه

هدى العفاف فنانة اي 
بس اني محترفه ههههه

مشكورين عالمرور هنا

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله عليكم رسومات رائعه جدا

بجد طلعتي فنانه موهوبه وخاشه كل هاذا ؟؟؟؟لييييييييش؟؟؟؟


ادا شفت الموضوع بصوت الرابط مو شغال عندي الحين

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقه غناتي 

اتمنى اشوف تصويتش خيووووووو

----------


## نبراس،،،

رسوماات ولائيه جمييله 
والله طلعتو رساامين بعد :amuse: 
مشكووره خييه 
اتمنى لك مزيدامن التوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتفكر اخوووك
بس للأسف ما اكتشفنا الموهبة الا متأخر

----------

